# Roganzar's Heresy



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So I caved and kept the Betrayl at Calth set and after much back and forth I decided to go Salamanders. Also, I happen to be reading _Vulkan Lives_ currently which probably guided my decision a little. Also, fire and dragons, how can you not like that icongraphy.
So with that I decided to start with the Preator and the Chaplin. (Names to come later on.)

So put these two kind of together.

The Preator's front and middle of the torso, and the back and top armor were put together, while the Chaplin's backpack/cape pieces and the front and middle of the Chaplin.

Next I primed them white, didn't do black as I was trying to get a brighter emerald green in the end.


Followed by going over them with a couple of layers of Vallejo Model Air Dark Green. To get a nice smooth green I found two coats worked perfectly. Also, found this seemed to completely nullify the fact that I used white for the priming. Except of course, white primer is easier to find and fairly cheap. Anyways.


This was the part that I kind of feared doing because I haven't done this really well in the past. However, just going ahead and doing this it came out pretty well. Used the Vallejo Escorpina Green very carefully and as lightly as possible.


So here they are all greened up and a little bit of blue tac to hold them together for the picture.



Now the capes are going to have the flame effect over coals on the inside. While I'm undecided if I should do that on the outside of the capes. I've got some upgrade pieces from Forge World (Mark III shoulders, a set of heads and torsos for to scatter through the squads) and a few pieces from Spellcrow.
The only other thing I'm undecided on is the bases. I was considering doing something like the black wastes of Istvaan V or doing something with a fiery effect under some Martian Ironearth. Tying them back to my Forgeworld.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I shall watch this thread with great interest.....


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Flame cape's are airbrushed. I'll be defining the flame effect more through painting by hand. 


Really happy with how the effect looks. Also, kind of surprised how much is of the cape is actually showing around the figure. As for the backs of the capes, the Preator's will be white and I haven't decided on the Chaplin's, yet.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Hey man, it's great to see that you've started your own PLOG! I will follow it with great interest :good:

Now, in regards to your models and airbrushing adventure, you are off to a great start! If you want, I would give a few suggestions to give them some more life, but I'm sure you've got plenty of plans so just tell me to shut up if you've already thought of it 

The first is regarding depth of the miniatures - I would definitely look into oilwashing with Burnt Umber. Airbrushing is a great tool, but for that great depth you will need a shade of some sort. For more realistic shading, I would go with oilwashing when doing cloaks and that sorts of thing, as it behaves differently than a normal shade when it comes to flat surfaces - Essentially it doesn't dry in pools the same way, so you can get great results with machines and cloaks, if you dare venture into it.

If you want I can give you some tips, just let me know.

Secondly, the capes look great! You've really hit a nice flame transition and it's one of the tougher one to get right, believe me. I can see, however, that the edge of the termie HQ is still green, most likely from masking. Just a little sidemark.

Have you considered doing a light brown airbrushing on the inside of the cloak, to make it seem more shadowy, as it is away from the light? 

You're off to a good start, so keep it coming man!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Those cloaks are a great start! Looking good mate


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

@Nordicus Thank you for your praise. You heretical traitor. :grin:
I would like any tips on airbrushing that you could give. Tips are welcome.

So, earlier did some more to these two. The capes got more flame definition to them. I'm actually pretty surprised at how they turned out. Mainly used Dorn Yellow, watered down a bit, to create the whiteish flame that added more proper definition to it. Along with a little watered down Mephiston Red to bring out some of the red in the middle.


Additionally, I added flames, because Salamanders, to various parts of the armor. Doing to much, I felt, would take away from the armor.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/AVgpfr]

Here's the Chaplin, the eyes I might leave the unintentional fire effect over the eyelenses there. After looking at the pictures I kind of like it.
Now I did more on the Preator. 

The gold has been lightly washed with Reikland and I'm plannig on going over it with Auric to brighten it up. So as for the cloaks I'm going to be doing the Preator's white and I think the Chaplin's will be a light grey. So with Vulkan's Sons having ebony skin, any good tips for that skin tone?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Can't believe I missed a new Plog from you dude. 

Got to admit first pic I was sceptical of those capes since they looked more like a national flag than flame, but with what you have added to them in the future pictures they're superb.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez, those cloaks are getting even better mate! :shok:




Loli said:


> Got to admit first pic I was sceptical of those capes since they looked more like a national flag than flame


That's it! Every time you move one of these units on the table you have say "Kompanie, Marsch! Eins, Zwei! Eins, Zwei!" :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Finally decided on how I'm basing the Salamanders. Decided to go with the wastes of Istvaan V. So to simulate that I've taken cork that I've carved down to show more stable rocky areas. I've applied eggshell to the to give it a kind of shale effect to break up the rocky effect from the cork. 

I just realised that the 3rd picture is the final stage. Anyways, primed black. Followed by dry brushed with a light grey, washed with Nulin Oil and Earthshade. Then another dry brushing.
For all the rest, I'll probably be using PVA glue and dump the cork shavings and broken eggshells. Along with some larger cork bits for larger rocks.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Finally finished the Preator and Chaplin. Names to come eventually. 
Preator

Chaplin

They are basically done. Deciding if I want to do any weathering, (hesitation due to not having really done any before and I don't want to mess them up). Actually rather pleased with how they turned out in the end. Going to go over the XVIII and Dragonheads a few more times with the microsol to even them out. I know its not showing on the pic but I can still see the clear around the Dragonheads on the Chaplin's cape.
The rest will have to wait a bit as I'm waiting on my orders from ForgeWorld and Spellcrow. I've put together the Contemptor and mostly put together the Terminators.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

They look really sweet mate, i must really invest in an airbrush, the cloaks are really cool, have a cookie


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The Chaplains eyes don't "do it" for me, but that's just a personal thing.

Other than that, they are fucking ace mate! :shok:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So doing a few more of the Salamanders.
Starting with the Contemptor Dreadnought.

Looking like it just landed on Istvaan V. I'm thinking of adding some weathering/chipping to show its been around for a while.
Then there is the Veteran Sargent.


And a little group of Vulkan's sons.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So apparently I've failed to upload stuff to this thread in a while.
So that failing leads to a long post of pictures.
A couple of older things I've finished.
The Terminator Squad;

The Veteran Tactical Squad;

And now for the squads I finished and intended to upload when I realized my neglect here.
So two Tactical Squads that, while I don't think the squads meet the rules of the Horus Heresy squads, but screw it, they were put together more rule-of-cool and 40K squads thoughts.
Tactical Squad 1;

Tactical Squad 2;

The Missile Launcher guy has a different set of legs switched out as I ended up loosing a pair and thought it would look good for replacement. I was right. The stance on the Sergeant looks kind of derpy but not to bad.
Also, I've tried to do some different shoulders to mark out squads. 

The Veterans at the top have different shoulders from Spellcrow. Then the bottom two are the different patterns of the Tactical Squads.

Now I've finished the squads of the Horus Heresy BaC box. 

Now the crazy, I wish I won the Lottery, desire that I have where I make all the Legions doing this. It might happen down the line. I did find a good deal off of eBay for another set that I'm going to do up as the actual game.
Also, I have other things I need to finish. Ad Mech mainly and some Chaos Sigmar stuff, (want Archaon and the Varangard). 


Whew that is a lot of stuff. Enjoy. Will get a full shot in the near future.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely work on those mate


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So, I don't know if I'm going to have the money, ever, to do all the legions but I did find a real good deal on eBay for another set. So, at my son's insistence I've decided to go ahead and do this box proper game style. Though I did read the books and I will be giving Sor Gharax the assault cannon like he does in the books and the Terminator Captain lightning claws. Because cannon damnit.

Any ways, here is ol' Steloc Aethon;

I tried some new techniques from on Painting Buddha channel. I'm not sure if I'm going to continue it across the whole boxset or just Steloc and Kurtha Sedd, as it does take a while longer to do. Probably just going to do the two leaders, honestly


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Some very good work there. k:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow nice do love me some salamanders particularly some well painted ones. This is certainly pushing me further and further towards doing something similar.

Though not as keen on the ultramarine bloke. still nice work.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Long time not posting on these. Helps to remember to take pictures of things going on. 
Note to self, take more pictures.

So, I've done the Betrayal at Calth box to play the game with my son. Who is now learning the joys of dice rolls (by joys I mean inevitable betrayal by the dice).
So here we go with the pictures

Whole set attacking

Kurtha Sedd and Tactical Squad 1

Tactical Squad 2 and the Bull

Steloc Aethon and the Honored 19th


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy crap there is some boss painting happening here! Love the Salamanders, really enjoy the power weapons, great work.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Neat job on the BaC set mate, your boy must have been thrilled! Mine's not old enough to appreciate much yet, but I am looking forward to playing these games with him one day as well.

Salamanders are looking excellent, great work on them so far!


----------

